# Crappie Tournament for OGF



## joe01

I wanted to see if maybe we can get a OGF Crappie tourament together this spring.Maybe we can vote on which lake???


----------



## peple of the perch

Does anyone know where the spring get together is at?


----------



## fishintiger

Keep your eyes peeled there most likely will be one. There has been one the last two years at Delaware. Do a search and you will find the results and the stories from the previous two years.


----------



## steelheadBob

hey POTP, i do beleave bigdaddy said the spring(june) gathering this year is going to be held at mosquito again this year


----------



## DaleM

Yes we will be having our Crappie tournament again this spring. Looks like early May again. We will announce it very soon. Last year was great and this year will be even better.


----------



## Big Daddy

I think it's early May  ... The Member Apreciation Outing is in June...

Dates coming soon!


----------



## DaleM

Opps!! Got those two mixed up! Yes it will be in May. Thanks Carl.
Changed above.


----------



## Big Daddy

May Crappie Open is at Delaware Res.

June Member Appreciation Outing is at Mosquito. (Thanks Linda!!!)


----------



## fishingguy

Member outing at mosquito, very cool! Looks like OGF has found a second home. Got me thinkin' of all the "good eats", and you couldn't ask for a better hostess! Thanks Linda.


----------



## peple of the perch

Cool. Its at skeeter again. Maby I will meet Liquidsoap,finally. But I plan on trying PM him in the spring. So I could Wittness hit awsome steelheading skills. lol


----------



## joe01

count me in this year


----------



## chaunc

Anybody need a fishing buddy for the Delaware outing? Never been there but i'm looking forward to this year.


----------



## Big Daddy

WOW, talk about a RINGER! Anyone who fishes with chaunc has an EXCELLENT chance to haul them in! I'll fish with you!!!


----------



## misfit

> Anybody need a fishing buddy for the Delaware outing? Never been there but i'm looking forward to this year.


 well i had a buddy,but i guess i could fire toad


----------



## BigDaddy300

Hopefully I will be able to make the Mosquito weekend this year. The last one fell on one of my walleye tourney dates.


----------



## toad

> well i had a buddy,but i guess i could fire toad


Then who would bait your hook for you?


----------



## misfit

> Then who would bait your hook for you?


 oops.forgot about that


----------



## kmb411

I thought it was a friendly non combative crappie fishing. If chaunc is there, I will be following him at a comfortable distance of 5-6 ft. That way my 12' rod will reach to his hotspots.

Chaunc- could not resist! BTW how are the microspoons working?

Guys, I will be there in May. New partner this year-JR kmb411 (soon to be a member of the OGF family, my 8 year old son!)


----------



## fishingguy

Hey Big Daddy, I think your gonna need a lottery system to see who gets Chaunc!! lol


----------



## crappies4ever

count me in also had a really good time out there last year. hopefully the weather will be just as good again.


----------



## chaunc

kmb411 said:


> I thought it was a friendly non combative crappie fishing. If chaunc is there, I will be following him at a comfortable distance of 5-6 ft. That way my 12' rod will reach to his hotspots.
> 
> Chaunc- could not resist! BTW how are the microspoons working?
> 
> Guys, I will be there in May. New partner this year-JR kmb411 (soon to be a member of the OGF family, my 8 year old son!)


Hotspots..... i've never even seen a map of this lake  YET ! And seriously, i dont even know where this lake is located. Remember guys, i'm from Pa. Squito is only 25 minutes from me. Where's Delaware located?


----------



## fishingguy

Here is a map. Click on pic to enlarge. http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Fishing/lakemaps/Delaware Lake Fishing Map.htm


----------



## kmb411

chaunc- Delaware Res is located about 30 minutes north of Columbus, 10 minutes north of Delaware ( the town), off of St Rt 23. Fun little lake. If you ever head this way for prefishing, I could propably meet you. I am not the best on this lake, but I can find fish.


----------



## crittergitter

I have a few questions about this tournament. I read all the information I think and I don't recall seeing anything about a limit for entries. Is there a limit to how many people/teams can enter this tournament? Also, as of now this is scheduled for the same date that Buckeye Crappie Challenge is hosting a tournament on Indian Lake which is sponsored well and it is paying out a gurantee of $1000 to first place. I don't know if that would hurt participation for this tourney. Also, I would be interested in fishing both, but I obviously can't if they are on the same date. 

CG


----------



## TheSonicMarauder

peple of the perch said:


> Cool. Its at skeeter again. Maby I will meet Liquidsoap,finally. But I plan on trying PM him in the spring. So I could Wittness hit awsome steelheading skills. lol


dont go to the wrong weigh in this year pep lol


----------



## misfit

cc,i'm not sure of a boat limit,but i don't think there has been anyone lrft out due to a cut-off in the past.i'm guessing at least 50 boats have been allowed for.
also,this is as much a fun tourny as a money/competition tourny.so most who fish aren't really looking for the best show in town,with the best payday(though the money isn't bad).
it draws as many casual fishermen as die-hards,and i don't feel the BCC event will affect attendance much.and a lot of people here are not regulars on the big circuits.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

i am in for skeeter ya bring it on me my dad and 2 belly boats lol


----------



## fishslim

of 50 boats. CC gotta decide which is for you i think i know since you are in buckeye crappie so that is probably what you will be doing. This is a fun bragging rights tourney with alot of guys out to have a good time doing it. I was asked to fish with sowbelly so i decided to do this instead of Indian. Buckeye series is week after this one might hit it as well


----------



## crittergitter

Yeah, I am not sure. I am hoping to fish the BCC series if I can get in 4 tourneys and qualify for their classic(minus the $20 membership fee that would only be $30 per tourney). If not, then I will likely double up on Delaware and see how I do back-to-back on that lake.

CG


----------



## ShakeDown

Last year the date coincided with a BCC event, and we still had 40+ teams so I don't forsee that being an issue with numbers.

Like fishslim said, this is a lower entry fee fun style tournament, geared towards anyone who likes to fish for crappie, regardless of experience or skill. It was never meant to take away from the BCC events or format, and the first year we did it (date wasn't on a BCC event date) we had some BCC folks fish it and do quite well.


----------



## MSmith2004

If anyone gets desperate for a partner i'll be glad to join. I have no boat, but i'd be glad to put in some gas $$$.


----------



## squid_1

Of course it would be at a NE ohio lake. What about Indian or St Marys some time?


----------



## papaperch

I normally do not do any kind of tourney fishing but if none of you mind competing for 2nd place I might think about it.


----------



## Ruminator

papaperch, thats what I lke to see..... an optimist.


----------



## steelheadBob

I have a open seat if n e one want to hook up, its not much but it floats and gets me to the fish.14' w/18hp johnson. Im already signed up.


----------



## ShakeDown

squid...if you're speaking of Delware, it's about as Central as you could get (North of Columbus about 20 miles).


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

i am in for Delware how much does it cost to get in


----------



## misfit

20 bucks a head plus 5 bucks if you want in big fish pot.
here's all the info you need.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/crappie2007.htm


----------

